# Anythought on Bi Xenon projectors for motorcycle?



## rickypanecatyl (Apr 3, 2012)

I recently bought a 50 watt HID Bi Xenon projector from these guys for my dirt bike:

http://www.theretrofitsource.com/product_info.php?products_id=237

It came with a 50 watt HID, 50 watt ballast, a projector suppossedly based on Acura's FX projectors and a relay harness.

When I hooked it all up, I was expecting to be impressed, but it didn't seem much brighter than my 65 watt Halogen bulb. In fact I had a Eagletac D25LC2 in my pocket and the 50 watt HID didn't seem that much brighter. 
I haven't actually hooked it up inside the headlight housing to see what it's like driving at night. I just plugged the wires in and pointed at the park across the street. 

Does that sound like something is wrong? I was thinking 50 watts of HID would be more impressive...


----------



## ryukin2000 (Apr 3, 2012)

i have no experience with these projectors but i have read good reviews about them on the hidplanet forums in terms on ease of install. they should definitely be brighter than your 65W halogens. They are suppose to be the best aftermarket bulbs. Were you comparing them at night? What kelvin did you get? The lumens rating go down the higher the kelvin. Its a huge upgrade to your halogens.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Apr 3, 2012)

oops I'm a dummy... just compared them side by side and the halogen is brighter... when it comes on. But the HID builds in intensity very slowy for perhaps 2 full minutes. After 2 minutes there is no comparison!

I got the 4,500K


----------



## ryukin2000 (Apr 3, 2012)

yeah HIDs take some time to warm up. the OEM bulbs like Phillips and Osram are way quicker for warmup. good choice in the kit though.


----------

